# Can a shy people become a good counselor or psychologist?



## thesweetjc (Dec 20, 2012)

Just wondering if shy people can become a good counselor...


----------



## shefa (Aug 23, 2012)

It depends how your shyness affects your interactions. Can you describe your shyness in a little more detail? What are your relationships like?


----------



## overthinking reality (Mar 20, 2013)

INFx types tend to be successful in counseling fields, but extreme shyness can make succeeding as a counselor or psychologist somewhat harder, of course, as communicating with people is one of the most important parts of those jobs... then again being an I can usually mean you are a good listener, so that's a plus. It's hard to say, really, without knowing specifics.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

It depends, because as a shy; you're a great person, but when you're interacting with a patient, you need to be open and frank with him in order to gain his trust and in order for you to advise him. Being receptive is one part, but it also requires a certain extroversion to complement it.


----------



## superbundle (Nov 29, 2012)

thesweetjc said:


> Just wondering if shy people can become a good counselor...


When there is a will there is a way. Just because you're This way, doesn't mean you can't do That. 

There are numerous reasons why someone has a certain trait. Find out the reason for the shyness. I always thought I was a shy person. Then I realized I was shy because I get embarrassed easily. Why I got embarrassed? Because I had low self esteem and didn't have much experience in the social arena. What I'm trying to say is that it's not the trait that you need to focus on "changing" or transforming, it's the reason behind that trait that you need to focus on in order to truly bring out the best of yourself. 

The traits you possess is not a weakness until you treat it as a dead end. It may seem narrow, but it's your challenge to see beyond this windows frame. Because beyond this window are unlimited possibilities. 

But many times, it's hard to see what those possibilities are. That's when two heads are better than one!


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

thesweetjc said:


> Just wondering if shy people can become a good counselor...


Yes!


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Also yes.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe like a therapy dog kind of thing? Any time I meet an INFx I just wanna cuddle 'em.


----------



## Decoy24601 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm a very introverted and shy INTP and I'm planning on becoming a counselor. I know some INFJs that like the idea of the job, but hearing the person's struggles and problems are too draining for them and put them into a negative mood. I look at the person's problems in a more analytical sense and can detach from their negative emotions. I still have a good insight into why people act the way they do and how their mind works, and am able to help them with that.


----------



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah, its possible. Shyness is usually related to groups, not one on one. I think most shy people prefer and enjoy it more when its one on one and the interaction has a clear end goal so you are not floundering around looking for something to talk about.


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

thesweetjc said:


> Just wondering if shy people can become a good counselor...


Ofcause. Just like a thinker can feel


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't see why not......if they want to be they can be one.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

thesweetjc said:


> Just wondering if shy people can become a good counselor...



Why not?


----------



## VeraH (Mar 27, 2013)

thesweetjc said:


> Just wondering if shy people can become a good counselor...


If you're a "shy" (socially anxious) therapist, doesn't that create a double standard?

Further, if a shy therapist exudes shyness it may create an uncomfortable atmosphere. It will also be harder to gather trust from the client since it may be interpreted as hesitance, etc...

I had a "shy" therapist once. Never again. Made me feel uneasy and more anxious after each session. Sorry, but that was my experience.

If you mean introverted and quiet, but confident and stable? Totally ok.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

thesweetjc said:


> Just wondering if shy people can become a good counselor...


Yes but the work involves meeting and interacting with a lot of difficult people. You will have to overcome your shyness, its difficult to graduate without doing this as a LOT of the work involves social interaction. I have a bachelor's degree in psychology and I had to abandon my studies around year 3 for a while (I took a fucking year off because I couldn't take it anymore) in order to overcome social anxiety, else I just couldn't handle the practical side of things, aka interacting with people/clients/patients.

=_= needless to say I don't work as a psychologist LOL....dis fucked up economy.

*You can do it no problem  just overcome shyness with cognitive behavioral therapy. It takes a while, plus you are INFP, perfect for counseling.*


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

VeraH said:


> If you're a "shy" (socially anxious) therapist, doesn't that create a double standard?
> 
> Further, if a shy therapist exudes shyness it may create an uncomfortable atmosphere. It will also be harder to gather trust from the client since it may be interpreted as hesitance, etc...
> 
> ...




I thought the same as this post... I thought that if you can't get comfortable enough before the client I think it could simply make communication harder with a more uncomfortable atmosphere if you keep seeming nervous around them. Personally, I think it might make me feel more nervous about my internal problems if my therapist seemed to be lagging with their own or was maybe afraid of their abilities to do their job.
Well, anyway, not trying to piss on your dream (presuming that's why you ask), really. If it's just a bit of shyness then that should be relatively easy to overcome... or maybe you can "fake" yourself decently? I'm just afraid that if nervousness exudes and/or otherwise alters your ability to do your job, then that's just a problem, but I feel most cases of shyness or social anxiety are probably relatively easy to overcome, so...


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm fairly sure that before you can do this you have to work through your own issues as part of your training so that you don't confuse your own problems with those of the person you're working with, then getting caught up in their issues. Also as a shy person you could work one to one and not in groups which would help a lot I think.


----------



## Foibleful (Oct 2, 2012)

If you are shy in groups but enjoy one on one interaction, I would think being a counselor would be within your comfort zone. Also, the client often does most of the talking, although what you say to them is very important. 



Decoy24601 said:


> I'm a very introverted and shy INTP and I'm planning on becoming a counselor. I know some INFJs that like the idea of the job, but hearing the person's struggles and problems are too draining for them and put them into a negative mood. I look at the person's problems in a more analytical sense and can detach from their negative emotions. I still have a good insight into why people act the way they do and how their mind works, and am able to help them with that.


Oh, I so envy you! I am one of those INFJs you speak of...very compassionate and tend to over-identify with other people's pain to the point where it is draining. I'm trying to learn the detachment that comes more naturally to you...it is slow-going. I used to lead a 12-step group, but until I learn how to do this, it's too exhausting for me anymore.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

You would become a good counslor or not so good depending on your clinical competence. Shy is much to be preferred to brashness. 
Every person going into counseling has to find the answers within himself/herself - and the function of the counselor is to facilitate that discovery.

I went to a lawyer with a legal problem. he took my statement, said, here is the lay, the bounds you have to worlk within, Here is probable outcomes for various approaches. What do you want? So he wrote a letter, it was done.

The legal system is so simple compared to the larger sociaty. I have never known of a counselor/therapist who advised clients. Educating, enabling, facilitating - sure, a shy person, assuming all else is OK, no problem.


----------



## Northwind (Jul 24, 2012)

yes.

it can be an advantage when you have a calm, non-intrusive personality. additionally, being a therapist is partly based on techniques. mastering the techniques is something one can learn, independent of one's personality...


----------

